# Weekly Competition 2012-52



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R2 U R' U' R U2 R'
*2. *R U2 F' R U F2 U' R2
*3. *R2 U2 F U' R F2 R F2 U2
*4. *F' U F' U R' F' U
*5. *F2 U' F U R2 F' R F2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' R' B L B U2 B2 D L' F'
*2. *U2 F L2 B D2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' B' R F L2 B' D R2 B' U'
*3. *F2 L U2 F2 R D2 F2 U2 R F2 L' F L' D' F' L' F2 R' U R2 D'
*4. *D' U' R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 U B' D' R2 B2 F2 R F' D B2 R'
*5. *B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U F2 U B2 U B' F R D' F2 R U' F' L D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' F2 R2 B2 Rw2 R' D2 L' B2 R' D Uw L' Rw F2 Rw' D2 L D U L D' B Fw2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' Uw' L2 Uw2 F' R2 F' L2 R B
*2. *Rw R' D' Uw2 F D' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U Fw' Uw' L2 Fw Rw' Uw2 U2 R' Fw2 U B2 F2 Uw2 L U2 Fw' F D2 F R2 Fw2 L2 Uw F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 R
*3. *L' U2 Fw L B2 F Rw' Fw2 D' L' Rw' F2 Rw Fw' F2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 U' B' Fw' F2 R2 Fw2 F' D2 L' Fw' F R' Fw D F' U' Fw' Rw' B' L R F'
*4. *Fw' L' D U Fw2 R B F' Rw D Uw2 B' U B' Fw Rw2 B2 Fw2 D B Fw F' Uw Rw2 Fw R2 F L Rw U L B2 D L' Rw' B Fw' R Fw' Rw'
*5. *Uw Fw D' Uw2 Fw' R B2 L2 B' Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw Rw' B2 Rw R2 F U2 B D2 B' L' R2 D' R2 Uw2 Rw2 F' D' Uw2 Rw' U F' R U' F' U2 Fw2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U R2 Bw Fw Rw Bw Fw F' Uw2 U' Bw' Rw Uw2 Lw2 D2 U2 L' F' Lw' Dw2 Uw' U2 L2 Dw2 R U' Bw' Fw2 F' Dw Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 F2 D Fw2 Dw Uw Rw D Dw' B2 L Bw2 L' Rw2 Uw' F' L2 Dw2 Uw' L' Lw2 R Dw' B' Bw Rw' R
*2. *F2 Dw2 B' Bw2 R B' Bw' L2 Dw' R F2 Lw2 F L' Uw' L2 Dw Rw' Bw' R' Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 U Fw2 F2 R' B D U L' R2 Bw' Uw2 F Lw' Rw' Bw U2 L F' Uw2 R Bw Dw' B' D B' Dw2 Uw2 U' L R2 Dw Uw' U B' Bw' F2
*3. *Fw F' Dw2 B' Dw Uw B Dw' Lw2 Bw L2 Rw D2 U Rw' Dw Fw2 L Rw2 B2 R Bw' Dw Rw' R' Bw' R Fw' L' D' Rw' Fw Lw B' F Dw U R2 Dw' Uw B2 Bw L' D2 R Dw' R' Dw U R2 Dw Fw D' Dw L2 Lw B Rw2 Bw2 F2
*4. *U' L2 F' Lw' Uw L R' Uw2 U Fw2 U2 Lw Rw' Dw' Rw2 Fw L2 Lw2 Rw Bw' Dw Uw2 Bw Dw Lw Rw2 B' U R D B' Bw2 F' D2 Uw2 U' Lw D' Uw U' Bw' L2 Uw' R' Bw Uw' Rw D2 L2 B' F' L' U' Lw2 Bw2 U' R2 B' F' Uw
*5. *L' R2 Uw2 R' B' Fw2 F2 D' Bw' R2 Bw Uw2 U2 B' Lw B D' Bw2 Rw D Dw2 Uw U Fw' Uw F2 D Uw' L2 U F2 D Fw' Dw' L Bw2 D Uw' Bw2 D Dw' F2 R Uw Lw2 R2 Bw' F' Rw Dw L' Lw2 Rw2 D Uw2 Rw Dw2 F2 D' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 L 2U 3F' 2U2 L 2R' U L2 2U U2 L' 3U2 2R' 2B' R2 D2 2U2 L2 D' 2U' 3F 2F 2R D' 3R' 2R' 2U' U2 F D2 2L' 2R' 3F2 2F2 D 2L 3U R' 2B' D 2F' F 2L' 2R D' 2F F' D' L U' R' 3U L2 F 2U2 F' D' B U2 L' 2F2 2D U2 2L2 3R' R D 2B 3U'
*2. *2F R' 2D2 3U2 L2 3F' 2F2 F' 3U2 2L 2R' 2B' 2L2 2R2 R B 2F2 F' L2 2U U 2B' 3F 2U B 2B2 D L' R2 3F U2 2F2 D' 2F R B' F2 2L 3R2 R2 U B2 2F L2 2U 2L' B 3F2 3R' R2 2U 2B2 F' 2R D2 2L' D 3U' F2 R' 2B D' 2U B D2 2D' 3U' F2 3U2 2B
*3. *L2 2R' 3F2 F' D2 U' B 2U2 2B F2 3U B' 2F' F' 2D2 2R' 2B2 3R 2D2 L' 3U B' 2B2 2D 3U' U L' 3U 2U2 3F' 2F2 F R' F' L' U2 L' F 3U' U' 2B' R' 2D2 R D 2L' F L' 2L2 R' D 2D2 2L2 U' 3F U' L F' D' 2D2 3U 2U' 3F 3R R' 2B U L' 2L2 3R'
*4. *L 2R2 R' B2 2D2 3U' U2 2L' F' R 2F2 D L2 3F F' L 2L 3U 3R' 3F' 2L2 2D2 R' 3F R2 2U' 2R2 2D2 3F L2 R2 B2 3U' 3F2 L R2 D2 U2 L' 3R2 3F2 U 2R2 3F' 2R R B 2L2 3R2 D' 3U' 2L' 2F D' B' 3F2 U 2B2 2D2 R' 2B 3F 3R2 D' 2U2 B2 2B' 2F' F 2R2
*5. *D 2D' 2U' 2B2 U' 2F' 3U2 2R 2D' 3U 2U 3R2 2B' L 2R' 2F2 2D 2R' 2D L 3R2 R B2 3F2 F2 2L2 2R2 R 2D2 3U' R2 2U B2 3F2 U 2B2 D2 2B2 2F D R2 3U 3F' 2D 2R 2B2 3F' 2L2 3R D B' 2F 3U 3F' 2F' 2R' F' L U R2 B' 2F2 D 2L' 2U' U' B' 2L 2D U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' 2R' F2 3L2 B 2F2 L' 3U' 2U B' 2F F2 U2 B 2D2 2B' 3B 2F' D' F2 3D B F 3D2 L' B' 3D 2B 3F2 3U2 3L' 3R' 3B2 D2 2U2 2L' F' D2 3B2 F' 2D2 2L2 3D 3L' 2R 3F D2 3D2 2U2 2B' F2 L' 2D 3U' 3F D 2L B D' 2D R' 2D' 2L' 3D' L 2F' 2D' 3D' U 2L 2U2 B 3U 2B2 R' 2F F2 2D' 2R' 3B' 2F' 3R2 D2 B' F L' 3U2 U 3B 2F' D 3L2 2U 2F' 3L' 3R 2B2 3L' 2B2 F'
*2. *D' 2U 3R' 2R 3F R B2 L2 3B2 L 3U 2U' 2L2 2R2 B R2 U' 2B2 F' U2 3F2 2F U' 2L' 3D2 3U2 3B' 2R R 2D' 2L2 B 2F2 3R' 2R' U 3B2 3F2 L' R2 2B F 2L B2 2U 3R2 D2 3R' U' 3B U2 3R 3U' 2U2 U' 2L D 3L 2U2 U2 3R2 3B2 3F' L' 3R2 3D L' 2L 3L' 3F 3D 2B' F' 2R' R2 2B2 L' 2L' 2B' L' U2 2L' 2B' U 2R2 3D2 2R' 2D' 3F2 U2 B2 U 2L 2R D' U2 3L R B 3R
*3. *B 3U' 2B' 3D' 2R' 2F2 3D 3U 3R' 2D2 B2 2D 3D B' D' U 2B2 2D' 3D' 3U 2B 2F2 3D2 3B 2F2 3L' R 3B2 3F2 2D' 3L 3F2 R 3D2 3L2 U 2R' 3B2 3F 2D' L2 3R2 R' D2 U2 2L B' 2D 3U' 3B' 3R R 3B F 2U 3R B F D L' 2L2 F' U 3F' L' 3B 2F F' 2R2 2U 2L' D' 2L' R2 F R2 2U2 2L 3B' 2F2 2L2 R B' 3F2 2D 3R2 D' 3D 2L B' 2B' 2U2 U' B2 R2 2U U' L' 2L' 3L'
*4. *F2 2D2 L2 D 2B 3R2 2R2 3F 2D2 B 2U2 2F2 R2 D' 3F R' 2F 3R2 2D' U' 2R2 U' 3L 3R 2U 3B2 U R2 3U' 2U2 B2 R B' 2D 2B2 3F 3D 2U U' L' 2L2 F' D' 2F2 D 2B2 3L 3D U' B2 3B2 3F2 3L' 3R' 2R R 3B' 3F2 2L 2R2 3D 2F' F2 U2 2L2 2B2 2F' D' B' 2B2 3F' L' 3L2 3R' 2R 3U U 3B2 2L2 R2 3U R' D' 2D' 3U' U2 3B' 2L' 3R2 3U' 3L U' L 3L2 3R' R 2B' 2F2 2L' R
*5. *U2 3F 2L2 3U 3B R 3U' 2U 2B' 3B 3F' 3D2 3R 2D' 3D 2R' F' 2R R' 3B2 L2 2U 2R2 3B' 3F 3D2 U B 3L' 3B2 L' 3B' 2F' 2U2 B2 2L2 D' 3D' 2F' 3L2 3U 3R 2B' 3B2 2F' 2R' 3U2 2U 3B2 R' F 3U 3R2 3F 3L 3R F2 D' 3U2 2R' R 3D' 3U 2U B' 2U2 B' 2F 2U2 U R 2F' 2L2 2B 3U2 2R' B 3F F 3R2 3F U' F 2U 2L' 2D R' 3F 2F' 2L2 3L2 R 2U 3F F' L 2L2 3B 2L' 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R' F' U2 F2 R2 F'
*2. *U F' R U' R2 U' R U' R
*3. *U R F' U R2 F' U R F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 U' B R U2 B2 U' L B R' F' D
*2. *L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' D2 F U B2 R2 B R' U' L R D2 F
*3. *B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 R2 B' L2 B2 F2 R' U L' F' U2 F L2 R2 F U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 Rw2 U' B2 Fw2 F U' B' Uw R Fw' Rw Fw D' Rw D U2 Rw' B' L Fw F Rw' F2 L2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' L' F2 D' R Uw' U2 L' Rw' R2 B D'
*2. *Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 Uw R2 Fw' Uw2 U2 B2 L' Fw' F2 Uw' U' L D' U' Rw F U2 Rw U Rw' D' B F' Rw2 D B' D2 Uw B' Rw B Fw F L Rw2 U'
*3. *R B F' L F' U' Rw B L' R' F' Uw Rw' B Uw' B2 L' Rw2 R B L R' F' D U L' Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 Uw U R U F2 L' Rw2 D U F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' L Lw2 R' Uw' Rw' Dw' F' Lw' D' U2 Fw2 L' Bw' Uw L Bw' Fw U' Bw2 Fw2 F Rw' B' Fw F' Lw' Rw R' Uw' Rw2 U B' Fw' D2 Dw' B Fw F2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' L D Dw' Rw' D' Uw' Rw2 Uw' L Lw' R2 Bw' F' Lw' D' Dw2 R2 Dw'
*2. *Rw' Dw B2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw' Bw' D' Bw R F' L Lw2 Rw Uw Rw B R2 Dw' F2 Lw R' B' Bw' Fw2 L D2 L2 F2 Lw Uw' Fw' Lw' Bw L Lw' R B2 Bw' L2 Lw' Rw Fw Uw' B2 U2 Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw' Uw Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 R2 D2 Uw' U L2
*3. *L' Lw' Bw Fw2 F' D Uw2 Rw D Bw L2 Fw' Lw D' F Lw B2 Bw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 L Lw2 B' Lw' B' Dw2 U' R' B2 R2 B2 F' Rw F' Rw Dw2 Fw U2 B Rw2 Fw' F' R' Bw' F' D2 L D' Uw Lw Rw Uw' Bw' U' Rw2 Uw Bw2 D' Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B L 2L' 3F F R2 D2 2U' 3R 2R 2F' D2 2B2 F' 3U' L' 2B2 U2 R2 U' 2L D U' F 3U 2B 2F2 U2 L2 2R' D' 3R D' 3U' 2U B D 3U 3R 2F D' 2D 3R2 D' 2D' U R 2F 2D2 B' 3F' F U2 2R' 3F' R' 2U' 2L2 3R' D2 3U B 3F2 2F2 D U2 B' 2F2 D' U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2U' U 2L2 3F2 2U U' F2 3U2 2F2 3U 2U B' 3D2 2U' U 3B2 D 2B' 3R2 R B' 2D2 B F2 2L 2R' B 3B F' 2U' B2 2B' U' 3R' 3B2 F2 U 3F2 2F2 3U' B' 2U U B2 2B' F2 3U2 2L' 2R2 B 2R' 3B 3F 2U U2 3B 3D2 B2 2R' 3U B2 L2 D2 2R2 3U B2 2L 2R2 B F2 L' R 2F 3D2 2U' U2 F' D2 3D' 3U' 3L B 2F' 3U2 2U 2F' R' 3D2 2F' 3D R2 3U' 2B 3D2 3R 2F2 2U' 3B' F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R D2 F U' D' F' B' D R' B L2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R U2
*2. *D F2 U F' R2 B2 R' U' L' U2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 R2
*3. *F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D B D B' D2 F' R' U F L' U
*4. *D L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U B' D' U' B' F2 D' F2 R' B2 D2
*5. *R2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 B D F D' R U F2 D' R B'
*6. *D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L B2 F2 U' L' F R2 D' R F'
*7. *F L B' D F' R B' R' B2 R D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F R2 F
*8. *B2 L2 D2 F2 L D2 R D2 B2 F2 U2 B U F R F' L U L' U'
*9. *F2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R F' D L D B F D' L' R
*10. *F U' L2 F2 L D R2 U2 F U' F R2 D2 B U2 F L2 B R2
*11. *U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D' F2 R' F L F' U' F' L D F'
*12. *D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U L B L2 F' U' R2 U' L D2 R'
*13. *D2 R D' R' B' U' F' R2 F U L2 U2 B2 U2 D' R2 L2 F2 U'
*14. *U F' B2 U2 F2 R F2 B' U L D2 R2 F2 B2 R2 D F2 U D2 F2 R2
*15. *F2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D R' U F L2 D2 F' L2 R D' L'
*16. *B2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' R' D B L2 B' U B2 L D2 B2
*17. *L2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 D U2 B2 U' B' U2 B' F L B' U2 R U2 F' U
*18. *L' F L' F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L F L2 U2 L2 D2 F R2 B2 U2 D2 R2
*19. *F' U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 R' D U2 R' U F L' B F2
*20. *D' F' R2 B D L2 D' R D2 R B2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' L2
*21. *D R' L' B2 R2 U' D' L' B U D2 L2 U D2 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2
*22. *F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D L U' B R B2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 L' D2 F2
*23. *D' F' R U' B L' F' L' U' F' B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B2 D
*24. *B2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D L2 D U' B L2 D' L' F' U' B D R2 U'
*25. *U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D B2 U L' D2 B' D F2 U' B' D U2
*26. *R2 F L2 D2 F' D2 B2 F L2 B2 L2 D B' D2 L U R2 D2 B' D
*27. *D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 U L2 D2 B L' B D' B R' U
*28. *B2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 B' D' F D' B' L' D' B U'
*29. *U2 R D2 L' F2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L' D F' D2 R' B2 F
*30. *F' B2 R' U' R2 B' R2 U2 L' B' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U2
*31. *U2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 U B R' B2 L' D B2 D' R B'
*32. *U' L D R' U' F' B' D2 R B U' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B2
*33. *B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' R D' B R' D2 U' L2 B F2 U
*34. *F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B2 D B' L' F' D' U F2 D' R U2 F'
*35. *F2 L2 R2 D2 F R2 F U2 F' L2 F R D2 B' F D' L2 U' F2 D R'
*36. *U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 F U' L D2 F2 U B' U R2 B F2
*37. *U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F R2 B F2 R2 F' U L D' U' R2 U' F D' L' F'
*38. *U L2 D B2 L2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R' U' L R2 D' F' L' F2 R
*39. *R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 F L' R F U L' F' D2 F' U2
*40. *R2 U2 R2 F U2 B U2 L2 B F' U2 R D R2 B L U' R D' L2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' L' B R F B' D' R U B' U' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D L2 F2 B2
*2. *F2 R' F2 R F2 R D2 L F2 L2 F2 D L2 F D2 U' R' D U' B' R'
*3. *L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 D' R F' R2 F2 L2 B L U' R
*4. *B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L F' L' D R F2 L2 U' L
*5. *R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D' R B' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 D' L' U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 U2 L' D B L' U' D' R B' U' D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U R2
*2. *L2 F R L' F' D' R2 F U' D L2 U2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 B L2 D2 F'
*3. *L2 D2 F L2 R2 B' U2 F L2 F R2 D B' D' U' F' R' B' U2 R2 F'
*4. *R2 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U B' D2 U' L2 B2 L F2 U L2 R2
*5. *D' L' U' L B' U R F2 B' U F2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R2 L F2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B L2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 F D2 F L' D' B2 F' U2 L' D' B' L B2 F2
*2. *U2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U L' F2 D' B' L2 B U2 L F'
*3. *L2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F' L2 B F' U' L' F2 L' D B U' F' D'
*4. *B2 D' B' R L' U B2 U2 D' B' L2 U2 L' B2 U2 L F2 D2 F2 L F2
*5. *B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 B U2 F R F L' B' L2 D' F' D' B U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' F2 U F2 U R2 U B2 U F2 U L' B' L2 F' U2 R D' L2 D F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R' U R2 F2 U' F' R U'
*3. *R D F D L' F2 D' B' R2 D R2 B U2 F2 B D2 R2 D2 F' D2 B'
*4. *Uw U L' R' U L' B2 Fw F2 L2 Fw' L' D Fw D' Rw D2 Uw' U F' R2 Uw2 U' B' L' F2 U2 R D Fw F2 L' B F2 U' F' Uw' U' B' Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' F U' F' U2 F2 R U'
*3. *U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 U' L2 R2 F D F D L' D2 F L' B L'
*4. *Uw' Fw U L2 Fw D Uw' L Uw2 R D Uw' U' R' Fw2 F2 Rw2 B' Uw U' L' Fw2 D' Fw L' D Uw2 U' L' Rw R' U B2 F2 U' Rw' F' U B' R2
*5. *Uw' U2 L2 Rw2 B Uw' L2 Fw2 F L B F Uw F Lw2 D U Lw2 R' B' Lw D B' Uw U Bw' R' Dw Uw2 F' R' Bw2 F' Dw2 R2 Bw L2 D Uw L' Dw R U L2 Rw2 Uw' L U' B Rw' Dw2 Rw Bw Dw R' Uw2 L' Rw Dw' Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R B' L' U L U R l' r b u'
*2. *B' U B' L B R' L' l b u'
*3. *U B U B' L B' R' r' u'
*4. *U' B' R' B L R L B u'
*5. *U L B' U B' R' B' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 5) / (4, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -3)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (3, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) /
*5. *(6, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 5) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (1, 2) / (-4, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L' D R D U' L' D L'
*2. *D U' D' U' D' L R' U' R'
*3. *D' R' U' R U L' R'
*4. *U R L U L D U' R L'
*5. *R' D' R' L' R' L R' U' L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry about taking so long to post this. There were technical difficulties beyond my control. But I think everything is good now - scrambles appear to be both on the website and here, and they appear to match, at first glance, anyway.

This will be the last competition this year. Hopefully we can make things cleaner for the new year. I will get with Odder and pjk and see what we can do.

It's looking like I may not have enough time to compete in everything anymore.  I'll participate as much as I can, when I can, though.


----------



## Outsmash (Dec 26, 2012)

*2x2*: (8.69), 7.10, 6.38, 7.36, (6.30) = *6.95*
*3x3*: 18.30, 17.48, 16.99, (13.25), (19.61) = *17.59*
*3x3 OH*: (25.48), 26.49, 27.80, 27.59, (35.59) = *27.29*
*Pyra*: 17.40, 14.42, 18.99, (22.13), (8.98) = *16.94*
*Sq-1*: (36.90), 28.21, 33.95, (22.46), 25.36 = *29.17*


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 1, 2013)

*2x2* - Average: 6.72
(8.26), 6.28, (4.75), 7.89, 5.98

*3x3* - Average: 16.14
15.95, (17.02), 16.54, (15.17), 15.91

*4x4* - Average: 1:30.69
(1:13.69), 1:38.92, 1:13.70, 1:39.46, (1:41.88)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2013)

I can't get to the competition page for this, and I did 4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD this week, so I thought I'd enter them here:

*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:24.22 [4:01], DNF [6:16.31, 2:56, 3W], DNF [6:31.45, 3:07, 2C] = *8:24.22*
Comment: Third one I forgot to do corner parity because I was stairstepping so I couldn't hold my feet together to remember to do it. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* 13:14.83 [6:57], DNF [12:45.44, 6:33, 2W], 12:23.93 [6:07] = *12:23.93*
Comment: On the second one, I had wing parity, but I tried to solve it too early - I realized it and undid it, then finished the solve and forgot to go back and re-solve the wing parity. Again, I was stairstepping, or my feet position would have reminded me. 

Moral of the story - don't do big BLD while stairstepping.  

I know I'm way behind on handling the competitions. I'll try to figure things out and get caught up tomorrow (well, later this morning) after I wake up (whenever that is).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 1, 2013)

Results: congrats to riley, mycube and CuberMan!

*2x2x2*(19)

 2.27 CuberMan
 2.84 Andrejon
 2.86 ilie
 3.57 Collinbxyz
 3.62 riley
 3.99 mycube
 4.00 zaki
 4.01 Lapinsavant
 4.26 Akash Rupela
 5.22 brandbest1
 5.42 Alcuber
 5.49 Mikel
 6.10 mrjames113083
 6.72 MeshuggahX
 6.86 Schmidt
 6.95 Outsmash
 7.12 moroder
 8.14 Andrew Clayton
 10.29 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 *(23)

 10.23 Collinbxyz
 10.92 CuberMan
 11.37 Lapinsavant
 11.93 riley
 13.01 mycube
 13.05 Andrejon
 13.13 zaki
 13.31 Akash Rupela
 14.41 Skullush
 16.13 khoavo12
 16.60 blairubik
 17.59 Outsmash
 18.01 mande
 18.09 MeshuggahX
 18.60 eggseller
 18.86 Mikel
 19.09 brandbest1
 19.76 moroder
 21.34 Schmidt
 23.14 Andrew Clayton
 27.51 Alcuber
 30.32 MichaelErskine
 37.80 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(13)

 47.28 CuberMan
 48.48 zaki
 51.04 riley
 53.09 mycube
 53.27 Andrejon
 54.40 Lapinsavant
 1:07.24 Skullush
 1:22.22 Akash Rupela
 1:23.99 Mikel
 1:30.69 khoavo12
 1:31.71 eggseller
 1:44.11 Andrew Clayton
 1:57.12 MichaelErskine
*5x5x5*(8)

 1:24.70 zaki
 1:37.31 Lapinsavant
 1:40.71 mycube
 1:40.79 Andrejon
 1:48.62 CuberMan
 2:36.07 Mikel
 2:47.62 mande
 3:34.60 MichaelErskine
*6x6x6*(4)

 2:54.39 zaki
 3:11.65 mycube
 4:04.56 riley
 4:20.45 Lapinsavant
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:27.28 zaki
 4:41.14 mycube
 9:00.86 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(11)

 18.28 Andrejon
 22.68 riley
 24.30 mycube
 26.10 Akash Rupela
 27.29 Outsmash
 28.29 Lapinsavant
 31.47 zaki
 38.55 eggseller
 41.03 Alcuber
 50.07 Mikel
 1:02.07 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 4:11.96 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 13.70 CuberMan
 16.29 riley
 16.48 ilie
 40.81 MatsBergsten
 45.64 Andrew Clayton
 56.05 Schmidt
 DNF Mikel
 DNF Andrejon
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 58.97 riley
 1:06.60 eggseller
 1:27.62 Skullush
 1:32.70 mande
 1:38.07 MatsBergsten
 1:57.80 Mikel
 2:15.69 CuberMan
 DNF mycube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:24.33 MatsBergsten
 8:24.22 Mike Hughey
 9:42.76 mande
 9:52.71 riley
11:33.36 Mikel
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:23.93 Mike Hughey
25:23.78 Mikel
 DNF mande
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

37:22.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

11/11 (36:11)  Skullush
2/2 ( 5:33)  eggseller
1/2 ( 4:10)  mande
*2-3-4 Relay*(7)

 1:03.23 CuberMan
 1:07.75 zaki
 1:12.38 mycube
 1:13.34 Lapinsavant
 1:13.56 riley
 1:50.02 Mikel
 2:56.63 MichaelErskine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(4)

 2:54.02 zaki
 3:08.86 mycube
 4:44.53 Mikel
 6:10.30 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(2)

 1.66 riley
 2.43 Mikel
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.03 Mikel
*Skewb*(4)

 9.55 Xishem
 23.15 Schmidt
 24.13 riley
 53.05 CuberMan
*Clock*(5)

 9.41 Andrejon
 15.00 CuberMan
 16.52 zaki
 33.90 Schmidt
 36.17 Mikel
*Pyraminx*(11)

 3.63 Odder
 4.62 Andrejon
 5.91 Alcuber
 6.81 CuberMan
 7.44 zaki
 10.34 riley
 10.44 mrjames113083
 13.17 Schmidt
 13.98 Andrew Clayton
 16.94 Outsmash
 18.70 Mikel
*Megaminx*(1)

 58.58 Divineskulls
*Square-1*(6)

 29.17 Outsmash
 37.99 Andrejon
 47.80 Akash Rupela
 1:16.19 Mikel
 1:43.72 CuberMan
 2:03.12 MichaelErskine
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

31 mycube
39 Andrejon
43 Schmidt
47 Mike Hughey
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

129 riley
128 mycube
124 CuberMan
122 Andrejon
122 zaki
116 Mikel
85 Lapinsavant
68 Skullush
62 Akash Rupela
60 mande
56 MatsBergsten
53 Schmidt
48 eggseller
46 Outsmash
44 Collinbxyz
37 Mike Hughey
35 Alcuber
31 MichaelErskine
29 Andrew Clayton
28 ilie
25 khoavo12
22 brandbest1
21 MeshuggahX
16 mrjames113083
16 blairubik
14 moroder
13 Odder
11 okayama
5 Divineskulls
5 Xishem


----------

